# its all over for us



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

some of you may know the situation DH and I have been going through recently and things have been tough at home.

Well I have told him he must move out now.  It all came to a head yesterday (see Relationship etc thread if you want info).

There is just no way on earth I cannot be a mum.....it breaks my heart to even type those words   so i need to get on with things and move on in my life.

Im so worried that i wont find someone else - my very lovely friends assure my im lovely and I will find someone etc etc but you begin to wonder whats wrong with you if your husband does not want to be you any longer.    

Anyway just wanted to take you all so much for your support , esp Jill, you have been a star, and wish you all the best in your search to be mummies - we will all get there one day, even me and I will be back on here to let you know!!!

I will keep reading with the odd post here and there anyway. xxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya,

Just wanted to reply to your post, i dont think our paths have crossed 

But i just wanted to send you big   got a lump in my throat reading that.

Still keep posting on here you need some support right now, we are all here to help.

Wishing you all the best and keep your chin up 

Regards Jon


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Alex i am so sad to read your news hun    your friends are right you are lovely and you will find somebody else it's just going to take time to pick yourself up. as Jon has said feel free to post here whenever you want  

take care hun

pam xx


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Alex  

Just saw this thread and even though i don't know you am so sorry for all you are going thru.
You are being incredibly strong.  Sending you big hugs, will be thinking of you, take care.





Take care and look after yourself. xxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Alex, I know how strong you are and what you have been through but you will get through this we are all here for you when you need us, I will of course keep sending you pm's, 
Love Jill x


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Alex,

Iam so sorry. 

Thinking of you. Keep strong.

Love
WTBM xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Alex, I am gutted for you reading your post.  I don't know what to say really, I am just so sorry.  Please let us know how you are from time to time.  We are all still here for you.

Love Carole xx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Alex I am so very sorry to read your post.  

I can totally understand that you cannot go through life without being a mom - I too feel exactly the same.  I have always wanted to be a mom from the moment I can remember!  Unfortunately nature dealt me a cruel blow and so hence being on the adoption route - which of course is a blessing!

I am more than sure that you will achieve your goal of motherhood and of finding someone else - hang in there honey and keep strong.

T x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear that everything came to a head yesterday.  I hope you find a way forward that means you can both be happy.

much love,

magenta xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks guys.

im more angry now, i have just met 2 friends for lunch who told me something that they did not want to tell me until i knew that i wanted DH gone.  He told 2 different people that he was just waiting to clear the mobile home that is at his parents house and that by the end of Jan he would be leaving.  What a wan**r!  I am so annoyed at him for lying to me all this time.  If he knew he was going to move out why did he come back after he left in Nov?  I feel he has led me on all this time.....

bloody men, i know there are some lovely ones out there and I thought DH was too but minute by minute i am starting to resent him and this is not good.........

lets hope he is home tonight as i will certainly be mentioning this to him.  x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

oh Alex 

i am so sorry that you are going through all this. just want to send you a big hug. thinking of you

LB
X


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Alex - so sorry to read this post, i wish you every luck for the future.

Not all MEN are like your husband and you WILL meet some one who deserves to be with you.

You will be a mummy one day and never give up on that thought.

PLEASE post when you feel you are able to let us know how you are.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dear Alex,

Really sorry to hear your news.

Wishing you the best for the future.

Laine


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Alex
Am so sorry to read your news, you have every right to feel angry.
Wishing you the very best for the future.
Love
OT x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Alex.  Glad you have got your friends to help you through.  Hang on to your dreams.

Sanita


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Alex, I'm so sorry with the way things have turned out for you and dh. good luck for your discussions with him today/tomoz
someday you will find somebody out there for you, waiting to love you, try and believe that 

thinking of you

kj x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Alex

Sorry to hear your news.  As others have said, every cloud has a silver lining.  I am sure that once you have had the time to come to terms with this, you will get stronger.

I am sure you will meet someone to share your future with and that you will achieve you dream of having a family.
Stay strong and keep smiling

Love
Karen x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks guys for all your support.

Well he did come home last night - he went upstairs to have a shower then came down so i said is there anything he wanted to say to me - he said he did not really know where to start - i then said i was not happy that he had lied to me and why did he not move out at the end of Jan when he told others he was going to?  He was really shocked to hear me say that and i told him i was really angry and hurt that he said these things to others and not me.

Anyway, we have agreed that he will move out this weekend - it hurts like hell but i know its for the best - i need someone who wants an equal partnership and will love me as much as i love them.  I hope it does happen and soon.

im not sure what to do about SW, whether to email and tell her, whether to go and visit her next week at her office or email her and ask her to phone DH.  He has said he will tell her but i know she will want to speak with me as well.

Thanks again for all you support. xxxx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

OMG Alex, just read your post in shock. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this after everything else you've had to go through.

Do you think you will pursue the adoption on your own? I really hope things work out for you. Let us know how you're doing on the donor thread as I often wondered how you were doing.

  

Viv xxx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Alex

I am sorry that you are going through such a hard time, but as you say it is for the best.

Regarding the SW if it were me I would try to arrange to see her personally.  Then you could go over all your options with her.

Did you receive the PM that I sent to you - its just that I think I am having problems with my PM's!!

Take care

T x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Alex  ((hugs))

I hope you  can work things out for the best soon.

T xx


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh Alex

Feel so sad for you. You are being incredibly brave and strong.

I would make an apt to see your sw, probably hard to put your thoughts/feelings into an email. Do whatever you feel most comfortable with.

Thinking of you

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Alex

I am so sorry to hear your news   masses of  to you hun

xx


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

alex just wanted to send you abhug sweetie you do what feels right with regards to the sw but i think i would want to ring her and ask for an appt to see her hope you get it sorted sweetie good luck you will be a mummy one day soon  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Alex
I have only just read your news, I am so sorry.

I am sure you will be a mummy one day, and you are going to be the best.

Take care of yourself, there is someone very special waiting for you.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Alex - so sorry to hear your news and i hope you have good friends around you to help you through the next few weeks. As for s/w i would also speak to her personally so she knows exactly where you are cominf from now and in the future 
thunking of you caseyx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks guys.

today was very hard, i left the house at 0830 this am to do stuff and he said he would pack and go today.  u/f i had to return home and caught him just as he was about to leave with his suitcases etc.  i went into the kitchen and when i came back into the sitting room he just burst into tears and said sorry etc so then i did we sat and chatted for a bit and he said this bit was very hard cos it was him finally leaving, i understand how he felt as i felt that last night was our last meal together, together we woke up for the last time together etc - its just all so final.  who knows what tomorrow and the next day etc will bring.........i just know i will miss him so much and thats what hurts.

I have emailed sw and am hoping i can go to her offices tues/weds next week for a chat and i will tell her then.  No doubt she may want to talk to DH as well.

its upsetting to come home and see all his clothes etc gone and know that he wont be back - apart from to collect car stuff/paperwork etc.

well onwards and upwards i suppose.  I have been out with a friend and her boys today and we bumped into her neighbour (male) with his 2 kids and baby - his wife died giving birth last year and he has coped amazingly so things could be a lot worse i suppose.

i wish you all that your dreams come true and 2007 is the best year so far. xxx


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi you
Just so upset reading your post and so sorry its come to this. We are both thinking about you and send hugs your way. Hope you arent on your own tonight. Take care sweetie and hope meeting with sw isnt too difficult. 
Love Gill and Colin


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh Alex, my heart breaks for you hunny    I can feel your pain and I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this, you do not deserve it    Thinking of you and sending lots of strength your way at such an awful time  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Alex so sorry for you honey.  Really don't know what to say at a time like this. Take care of yourself.

love
Cindy


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Alex,

I'm so sad to hear your news. You've been an inspiration and a rock to many people on these boards.

I'm sure you will achieve your dream of being a mum.

Take care, CG xxx


----------

